

Why the idea of a Netflix for e-books makes sense - nextparadigms
http://gigaom.com/2011/09/12/why-the-idea-of-a-netflix-for-e-books-makes-sense/

======
stonemetal
Saying look how it worked for netflix and blockbuster misses the key point
that my library is free. Netflix won because it is much cheaper than
blockbuster. Any book subscription service is going to have to put up with a
competitor who is free.

The only way I could really see it working out is if they have a very
impressive selection of books, enough to beat the library on selection. For me
at least it would have to surpass Safari and be much cheaper.

